# Buster Elvis Savage



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I thought i would make this in honour of Buster Elvis Savage. Show some support for paul and say goodbye to Buster..

For those who dont know, Paul o Gradys dog, Buster Elvis Savage passed away afew days ago..

We all saw him help Paul host his tv show on C4..

I will miss Buster very much, and will miss seeing him sat on the desk next to paul.

RIP Buster, you were a lloyal companion to a lovely funny man..

Run free  xxx










1995 -2009


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sad to see him go
he looked a beautiul dog
he will be sadly missed 
memories are forever


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

oopps! this news make my day sad. This dog really looks active and lovable. :crying:


----------

